

The CSS selector length myth - onderhond
http://www.onderhond.com/features/css-musings/css-selector-length

======
benlinton
While we probably shouldn't worry about long CSS selectors due to performance
issues, we should avoid them for other reasons.

For instance, because it's considered a best practice to avoid "Modifying
Components Based On Who Their Parents Are". Please see this article:
<http://engineering.appfolio.com/2012/11/16/css-architecture/>

